
“I'm looking forward to going back to Gmail” Marissa Mayer on life post-Yahoo - sr2
https://twitter.com/sarahdrinkwater/status/874959098583928833
======
andreiw
Well, that just about says everything you need to know about her tenure, more
or less. There's no real reason she couldn't have influenced Yahoo's offering
to improve in that direction, if it were that important.

